# Outside Theater



## iflawdya (Apr 11, 2012)

How does hanging the tv outside on a bracket qualify as an outside theater? You cant watch dvd's from the stereo with outside sound. Has anyone tried running wires to accomplish this?


----------



## Hitcher (Mar 29, 2013)

My son does this stuff for a living and I was just asking him about this same thing today. If I had any idea what he is talking about when he explains these things to me, I'd tell you what you need. When he makes this work for me I'll let you know what it takes.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

You got me to thinking. I'm betting that your Blu-Ray DVD player has an HDMI output. In my 210RS the television is on the inside wall with the outside theater a scant inches away. Purchase a HDMI Keystone Jack with Pigtail Female to Female Coupler. They are sold here: HDMI Jack Use your ingenuity and mount a water proof box outside for your hook up. HDMI is the best performance for your player so forget the coaxial stuff. The wall plates that accept the jack are probably at Home Depot.

I now have another project when i get home.


----------



## Colorado Camper (Jan 19, 2013)

A lot will depend on your trailer, how nice you want your setup and how much you want to spend.

The easiest solution would be to get a video extension cable and just throw it on the floor and out the door when you need it. The problem is you won't be able to use the remote outside... maybe some mirrors








Another easy solution is to get a portable DVD player. You gain back the use of the remote but would need to use the TV speakers or run an audio cable back inside to the receiver.
Buy a wireless video transmitter/receiver. Some even have an infrared pass through so you can use the DVD remote.

You can make any of those that need wiring nicer and permanent by running the wires through the trailer and have a weatherproof connection outside like Leedek suggested. On my trailer that means going through the floor because the TV is in the middle of the trailer with space on each side to walk by.

I've only tried the TV outside once. I use a portable USB drive and video player that are about the size of a deck of cards. Similar to the portable DVD option above. Unfortunately at the time I didn't have an audio extension cable and it was hard to hear even with the TV speakers all the way up. Also as soon as you take the TV outside it seems to shrink!


----------



## Rrc&kyc (Jan 30, 2012)

Colorado Camper said:


> A lot will depend on your trailer, how nice you want your setup and how much you want to spend.
> 
> The easiest solution would be to get a video extension cable and just throw it on the floor and out the door when you need it. The problem is you won't be able to use the remote outside... maybe some mirrors
> 
> ...


Bingo, it takes a few minutes to hook up but tv outside plus small sound bar or remote headphones. That's the ticket. We use ours a lot!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

https://www.jensenrvdirect.com/products/stereos.htmlhave you removed your stereo and looked at the back of it? I know on my 2009 i had another set of input/outputs ......... I have it wired so i can watch movies or TV outside or inside with or with out speakers ......

I also have a MINI din connector that i could wire to and connect an ipod and have the Play list appear on the screen and control it all from the radio/dvd player remote http://www.jensenrvdirect.com/jensen-1-long-black-ipod-interface-cable.html

They also have a remote eye connection - can be split to put an eye outside and inside ....and the bedroom ..... http://www.jensenrvdirect.com/infrared-repeater-extension.html

I ended up putting an entire connection point outside - the wire hanging out was where i had not yet hooked up the mini din connector





https://www.jensenrvdirect.com/products/stereos.html

http://www.jensenrvdirect.com/products/accessories.html?p=2


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Clarkely- You sneaky devil.







That is a mod worth investigating.







It looks neat and serves so many purposes. I like Outbackers..... they are a crafty bunch.


----------

